# Fart and Go to Jail



## Lynne (Sep 26, 2008)

SOUTH CHARLESTON, W.Va. (Sept. 25) -- A West Virginia man who police said passed gas and fanned it toward a patrolman has been charged with battery on a police officer.

Jose A. Cruz, 34, of Clarksburg, was pulled over early Tuesday for driving without headlights, police said. According to the criminal complaint, Cruz smelled of alcohol, had slurred speech and failed three field sobriety tests before he was handcuffed and taken to a police station for a breathalyzer test.

As Patrolman T.E. Parsons prepared the machine, Cruz scooted his chair toward Parsons, lifted his leg and "passed gas loudly," the complaint said.

Cruz, according to complaint, then fanned the gas toward the officer.

"The gas was very odorous and created contact of an insulting or provoking nature with Patrolman Parsons," the complaint alleged.

He was also charged with driving under the influence, driving without headlights and two counts of obstruction.

Cruz acknowledged passing gas, but said he didn't move his chair toward the officer nor aim gas at the patrolman. He said he had an upset stomach at the time, but police denied his request to go to the bathroom when he first arrived at the station.

"I couldn't hold it no more," he said.

He also denied being drunk and uncooperative as the police complaint alleged. He added he was upset at being prepared for a breathalyzer test while having an asthma attack. The police statement said he later resisted being secured for a trip to a hospital that he requested for asthma treatment.

Cruz said the officers thought the gas incident was funny when it happened and laughed about it with him.

"This is ridiculous," he said. "I could be facing time."

http://news.aol.com/article/man-charged-wi...s-at-cop/187707


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2008)

Eh, I don't know what to say--it's rude, but is it battery? Spitting is!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 26, 2008)

Policemen have to put up with so much.  I would think it could be considered battery.  Still makes me laugh though.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 26, 2008)

Having let loose a few room-clearing beer farts in my time, I'm surprised they didn't go with attempted murder... :rofl:


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 26, 2008)

Battery? No.
Insulting a police officer? Quite possible.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2008)

sheesh


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2008)

*Makes note to avoid being pulled over after eating at TacoBell.*


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 26, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Makes note to avoid being pulled over after eating at TacoBell.*


 
No ****. *Pun intended*


----------



## Big Don (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw this, thought it was hilarious and emailed the story to a few people with the subject line: Let this be a warning to you.


----------



## grydth (Sep 26, 2008)

I understand the wrongful farting charge has now been dropped, ending an opportunity for some wonderful new criminal law on *****ault.

Imagine if it had gone on to trial, though...... mass fart -ins as public protests, the usual protest speakers letting some butt thunder go into microphones in solidarity (I bet Charles Rangel and Hillary could produce some quality canvas rippers if given the chance). Ultimately the Supreme Court would've had to decide whether frre speech can come from that end.

Sadly, the real wrong was not the potential of jail time for farting, but rather how few drunk drivers "do time" for that offense before they kill people.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2008)

"Wrongful Farting"  I so hope that's not an actual law on the books.  ROFL!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 27, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Having let loose a few room-clearing beer farts in my time, I'm surprised they didn't go with attempted murder... :rofl:





grydth said:


> I understand the wrongful farting charge has now been dropped, ending an opportunity for some wonderful new criminal law on *****ault.
> 
> Imagine if it had gone on to trial, though...... mass fart -ins as public protests, the usual protest speakers letting some butt thunder go into microphones in solidarity (I bet Charles Rangel and Hillary could produce some quality canvas rippers if given the chance). Ultimately the Supreme Court would've had to decide whether frre speech can come from that end.





Bob Hubbard said:


> "Wrongful Farting"  I so hope that's not an actual law on the books.  ROFL!



:lfao::lfao::lfao:

OMG, I got a good laugh from this this morning.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2008)

Heck, I laughed so hard I...      :uhohh:


----------



## Kreth (Sep 29, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Heck, I laughed so hard I...      :uhohh:


Shat?


----------

